# Shrooms this year?



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Has anyone else had an amazing year? My brother and I found 300+ today well within the 270 loop.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

When i've been able to get out ihave been finding shrooms. Heres one I found Sunday:


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I would have never thought to hunt for them around my canned potatoes.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

amazing what you can find in the pantry sometimes


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Trying to find a way to can morels.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

We found over 700 down at aep this past weekend. Yellows galore. It was like someone was in front of us dropping them on the ground. Best day ever.


----------

